# Tandem Cycle? Donor Egg and matching abroad?



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello ladies,

We've just had our 2nd failed OE IVF cycle with here in the UK. Found out this morning.

I'm 43 now (44 in June) so there's probably no chance of trying another cycle of IVF in the UK with my own eggs. So we're considering donor eggs although it's hard to get our heads around this at the minute.

We have a few questions though if anyone can help:

1. Can we try donor eggs in the UK regardless of my age?

2. Does anyone have experience of a tandem cycle using OE and DE for the best outcome?

3. When matching abroad using donor eggs how do we know that we've been matched how we want to be (without seeing the donor)? We both have quite fair skin with freckles, myself dark hair with blue eyes and fiance brown/strawberry hair with brown eyes. Is matching us abroad possible?

So we have 3 options to explore: 1) trying Serum in Athens with OE using their 2 cycle offer then moving to DE if not successful or 2) moving straight to DE or 3) trying a tandem cycle.

Any advice much appreciated!

Lisa


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Lisa
Sorry about your failed cycle. Good luck with next one. You are definitely not too old to have DE in UK - waiting lists are now much shorter. I was 45 when started TTC and had 2 attempts with DE at a UK clinic - both BFN, then 2013, went to a different UK clinic - had DE (also got 3 frosties) and got an amazing BFP on first attempt with them - now 28 weeks pregnant - delighted. I only had to wait about 6 weeks for a donor with both clinics, so don't automatically assume it's quicker abroad. 
I think Dogus clinic in Cyprus do tandem cycle. Lots of people give good feedback with Serum. Clinics abroad can also match fairer colouring as they have East European donors as well as locals.
I went to CARE in UK - nothing but praise for them.
Hope this helps
Deb


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Deb,

Thanks so much for your message.

We're going to talk through options tonight.

At the moment I can't quite let go of the hope that my own eggs will work next time but need to be realistic about what we choose for our 'next time'.

Thanks again and congratulations 

Lisa


----------

